# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  facebook ndihme

## ela11

aman kush di si te hiqet kjo timeline dhe te fut te vjetrin ne facebook se nuk e pelqej me merziti

----------


## Naa2i

nuk mund te hiqet timeline... te gjitha profilet do te behen me timeline  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ela11

> nuk mund te hiqet timeline... te gjitha profilet do te behen me timeline


nuk me pelqen me mire ishte i vjetri

----------


## Naa2i

eh ne javet e ardhshme profilet e meparshem do te zevendesohen me facebook timeline ... profili timeline ka per qellim te nxjerre permbajtjen e vjeter... psh per te gjetur postimet para nje viti, me profilet e vjetra mer shum kohe xD

----------


## vodafone_1

Gje qe nuk behet..shpresojm ta kthejne si ishte se asnjerit nuk po i pelqen keshtu si e kan bere kete facebook...dhe keta na cmenden sa her qe pi dhe dehet Marku ben ndryshime :P

----------


## davidd

ca eshe kjo time line njeher aman se jam lost

----------


## vodafone_1

ke nje video para se te futesh ne facebook...eshte ne home page

----------


## aR-my_nD

ashtu eshte aehheahhehea hallall te koft a  bashh qe thojn ne gjuhen poullorqe, sa here t'i qohet atij aj bon ndryshime :P:P haehaeaehaeh




> Gje qe nuk behet..shpresojm ta kthejne si ishte se asnjerit nuk po i pelqen keshtu si e kan bere kete facebook...dhe keta na cmenden sa her qe pi dhe dehet Marku ben ndryshime :P

----------


## ela11

ju lutem me ndihmoni si ta bej foton qe mos me duket ne publik vetem ta shikojne miqte,eshte ajo fotoja ne timeline ne cover photo po mundohem po nuk po heq dot me del qe e shikon publiku,,,,faleminderit

----------


## toni54

tybe sdi ama boll mire u dal .....haptas ska ma msheft aty foton qka po di une shpesh qelin djem ne emer vajzave e aty provokojn ....bash mire me timelin......qe sdon foton ti zonjush mbylle akontin e thuj spo du fb hahahahah

----------


## 3mrush

a din kush mem ndihmu se si me bo fansa ne fan page ndonje menyre per veq se fto shoket ndonje trik tjeter...

----------


## EuroStar1

Per cfar i do fansat ? 

Apo edhe ti do te behesh famoz si Lul Basha dhe Lek Plepi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ate foton se fshef dot ta shofin te gjith , e vetmja alternativ eshte te  mos vesh foto tenden  :shkelje syri:  
No matter what ate se hide dot . Sepse dhe kur hyn tek privacy nese te fotot e tua ke opsion se kush i shef tek ajo ske . Kshuqe ske shume zgjidhje .

----------


## thirsty

Ce do facebook


Skype eshte miliona here me mire

----------


## KlaraPink

Ekziston ndonje menyre qe ta di se kush me shikon profilin ne FaceBook edhe nese nuk e kam friend ne listen e miqve por edhe nese e kam apo te gjitha ato qe ofrohen per te vertettuat se dikush te shikon profilin ne FB jane genjeshtra koti?

----------


## 3mrush

Pershendetje din ndokush te me tregoj se si behen ne ndonje menyre te vecant LIKE ne FanPage per veq menyres Fto shoke ... :Lulja3:

----------


## Drini1234

nese ke fb me shum friend mund ta konvertosh ne faqe me te njejtin emer dhe ta transferosh ne nje faqe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 3mrush

> nese ke fb me shum friend mund ta konvertosh ne faqe me te njejtin emer dhe ta transferosh ne nje faqe


flm por me konkretisht kisha pas deshire te die se si funksionka kjo ...

----------


## vodafone_1

Nuk ka asnje menyre per te par se kush viziton profilin tend...te gjitha ato faqet qe jan ne fb jan te gjitha per te fituar perdorues...me pak fjale jane mashtrime

----------


## fighterme

Nese une kam kerkuar nje person disa here ne FB  dhe ne momentin qe shtyp shkronjen e pare te emrit te x personit shfaqet si i parin ne listen e kerkimit te emrave, atehere si t'ia bej qe te fshij kete histori?

----------

